# St Bernard Parish reports



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Headed down to St Bernard parish in LA in 2 weeks. Planning on fishing out of Hopedale and running out to the WMA for 4 days. Anyone been fishing in the area lately? This will be our 2nd year going to the area. We went down last November and struggled to find fish the first 2 days but had a blast on our final day there. Not looking for spots, just trying to get a feel for how the area is fishing.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I heard from a very reliable source that it is officially redfish season


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Haha, that's a good thing to hear.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Went out of Hopedale a couple weeks ago and the water was really dirty. We saw a few fish but didn’t hook up. I hope these couple cool fronts start clearing up the water.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Water looked like crap last week. My dad is going Saturday (plans to at least).


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Hopefully the water clears up in the next two weeks. I’d prefer to not be fishing in mud lol.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

All dependent on how much/little rain water flushes down the MGO and the Pearl River. Talking with some friends that live/fish that area, it's pretty good right now. Hope you get a chance to smack them. As a side note, bring some big bulky flies that push a lot of water in case it is muddy.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

MRGO is dammed off and doesn't really have much of water shed. 

Pearl only affects a certain area of the marsh, a relatively small area in the grand scheme of things and doesn't really affect the grassy interior marsh. Having said that, the Pearl has been off and on major flood stage since January and as recently as late September.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Anyone good some good general tips for sight fishing down there? We've only been once before so we certainly don't have it figured out lol.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

What tips are you looking for. Depends on where you go out of, what type of boat you are fishing in, etc. Some launches have dangerous obstructions near them that aren't marked, etc.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Plan is to launch out of Hopedale and head out in the biloxi marsh around lake Eugenie. I will be in a 17.5" skiff. Mainly just wanting to know if there is any particular types of things i should do during certain parts of the tide to catch fishing moving between different types of water. Or do they just stay in the duck ponds all day? In TN we don't have tides haha.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

bob_esper said:


> Plan is to launch out of Hopedale and head out in the biloxi marsh around lake Eugenie. I will be in a 17.5" skiff. Mainly just wanting to know if there is any particular types of things i should do during certain parts of the tide to catch fishing moving between different types of water. Or do they just stay in the duck ponds all day? In TN we don't have tides haha.


No, they dont stay in ponds all day. If all things aligned, usually you want no wind, no clouds, falling tide. I know people that move all day on a trolling motor until they find fish, people that pole certain areas on certain tides, and then people that sit an anchor up and wait at certain areas for fish to come thru. All kind of depends on what you want to do/have the boat/ equipment to do. The water has not been great. Fishable but not great.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Is there a general rule of thumb for where they will be and when? For example, in the ponds during a falling tide and out on the flats during a rising tide? I plan on being on the water from 6-6 each day.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

With this cold front coming through on thurs/friday, the fish should be up shallow in the ponds. Sunday conditions look really good, ill be getting super shallow looking for fish sunbathing. You can always push far into the biloxi marsh/wma area and find clean water, wont be big fish in there though. I would say if you aren't seeing fish or cant find clean water, make a move. Don't be scared to make big runs, there is a lot of marsh to explore, don't waste your time if you aren't seeing fish.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Last year it seemed like all we did the first two days was run around haha. So typically are the smaller fish in the interior of the WMA? Last year I think we only saw 1 over 33-35" with the bulk of our fish being 25-30".


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

General rule of thumb, smaller fish are in the interior of the marsh, big bulls are closer to the gulf near the outside of the marsh.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Looking like 10-20 mph winds every day down there next week. Was hoping it would be calmer this year.. but so much for that lol.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

The wind this past week has been strong which has probably turned the water up.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

reedriley8 said:


> With this cold front coming through on thurs/friday, the fish should be up shallow in the ponds. Sunday conditions look really good, ill be getting super shallow looking for fish sunbathing. You can always push far into the biloxi marsh/wma area and find clean water, wont be big fish in there though. I would say if you aren't seeing fish or cant find clean water, make a move. Don't be scared to make big runs, there is a lot of marsh to explore, don't waste your time if you aren't seeing fish.


So the cold temps will have them up in the shallows? On our lakes it has the opposite affect so i'm just wanting to clarify. Does make sense that they'd get in skinny water and get as much sun as possible.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

bob_esper said:


> So the cold temps will have them up in the shallows? On our lakes it has the opposite affect so i'm just wanting to clarify. Does make sense that they'd get in skinny water and get as much sun as possible.


Typically that’s the pattern I’ve noticed throughout the fall. But I really only fish for them shallow on the fly. When it get very cold late winter, a lot of people jig the deep canals with artificial.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

They were super shallow and feeding yesterday 😉


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Well we will be fly fishing so that's good to know. Do they have a general pattern that they follow throughout the day as in terms of what type of water they frequent? I won't ask for spots or anything, just trying to shorten the learning curve for when we get down there.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

reedriley8 said:


> They were super shallow and feeding yesterday 😉
> View attachment 187225


Nice fish! How'd yall do overall?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

bob_esper said:


> Is there a general rule of thumb for where they will be and when? For example, in the ponds during a falling tide and out on the flats during a rising tide? I plan on being on the water from 6-6 each day.


Fish clear water with current AND bait. 

Muddy water is obvious from recent satellite views. Don't waste time fishing where it's muddy. Burn gas till you find some, but check some dead end ponds with grass that may remain clear while surrounding waters are chocolate.









Worldview: Explore Your Dynamic Planet


The NASA Worldview app provides a satellite's perspective of the planet as it looks today and as it has in the past through daily satellite images. Worldview is part of NASA’s Earth Observing System Data and Information System. EOSDIS makes the agency's large repository of data accessible and...




worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov





Predicted tides are usually outdone by windblown current. Believe what you see. Fish areas on downstream side of filter marsh, drains, lake entrance/exit, etc. Use satellite image map from LA Standard to figure that out. You can buy maps at Mereaux Bait & Tackle.









SM004 Shell Beach/Hopedale | Standard Mapping


Full Color Laminated Aerial Photo Map.Size: (W) 34.00" x (H) 22.00"Area of Coverage:- Shell Beach- Hopedale




www.standardmap.com





You're on your on for bait & tackle. Hungry fish will eat anything. Even a cork.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you for the very good write up! I will play around with that map deal tomorrow in the computer. Can’t get good resolution on my phone for some reason. I love the idea of being able to see very recent images


----------

